
Federal government to seize NYC skyscraper tied to Iran - Flemlord
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/09/17/fifth-avenue-skyscraper-iran-government-seizure/2829517/
======
Flemlord
Wow. This was a summary judgement with no trial.

